# san francisco "f" line streetcars



## yarrow (Jan 28, 2007)

on our recent san francisco trip we each got a citypass(great deal for museum admissions)which included a 7 day muni pass for each. we went in the offseason which meant the cable cars were not crowded and we could jump on and off one whenever we wanted.

the beautifully restored "f" line streetcars are used by locals and tourists alike. wonderful cars from all over the world maintained in their original colors(we rode old san francisco cars, philadelphia cars, milan, italy cars, los angeles cars and more). when you are in sf, don't miss them.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 28, 2007)

They are fun to ride. I was there a couple of years ago and we rode this one.







This was a really old one we saw.


----------



## yarrow (Jan 28, 2007)

MrFSS, the orange car is from milan, italy. we rode it. beautiful polished wood interior with all signs still in italian. when you request a stop, a lighted sign flashes "fermata"(stop in italian, i think)


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 28, 2007)

yarrow said:


> MrFSS, the orange car is from milan, italy. we rode it. beautiful polished wood interior with all signs still in italian. when you request a stop, a lighted sign flashes "fermata"(stop in italian, i think)


From fermare ‘to stop’. You are correct. Also, in music, it means to Hold.
They do really have a bunch of nice cars there.


----------



## sechs (Jan 29, 2007)

"A bunch" is really "not nearly enough."

For obvious reasons, these cars take a little longer to get; and, while there are a number in the pipe, this line is so popular that Muni often runs buses along the route to supplement the street cars.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

I hope you had a good time in San Francisco. I know all about SF MUNI. They run light rail cars underground following the BART line.


----------

